
Hipster ipsum - ohjeez
https://hipsum.co/
======
qwerty456127
Why not just use Markov chains to generate nonsensical though realistic text
of words that really tend to occur near each other?

~~~
autotune
Like /u/user_simulator bot on Reddit:
[https://github.com/trambelus/UserSim](https://github.com/trambelus/UserSim)

------
kalleboo
I've been using bacon ipsum[0], I guess now I have some more variety

[0] [https://baconipsum.com](https://baconipsum.com)

------
Hextinium
You got a good laugh out of me after reading through a little bit of the
vocabulary. And the tongue in cheek humor is the cherry on top.

